
How to Build a Continuous Delivery Pipeline with Gradle and Jenkins - justinucd
http://gradle.org/videos/continuous-delivery-build-pipeline-jenkins/
======
ColCh
Nice, We used to Gitlab CI + fastlane for our React Native pipelane, work
pretty good.

Algorithm: By-default, deploy into TestFlight and Beta GPlay, with version
from git tag ("v1.0.0 e.g."). IF latest commit has a tag "v1.0.0-production",
deploy on production too.

~~~
sytse
Glad to hear you're using GitLab CI, is there any way we can improve it
further?

